# Resources on closing/concluding a sermon?



## thistle93 (May 22, 2012)

Hi! I feel that the weakest parts of my sermons tends to usually be the closings. Usually introduction and main body of sermon tend to go well and clear but I often feel my conclusions are lacking a bit and tend to fall short. Any books that you would recommend that touch on closing a sermon well? Articles welcomed as well. Also personal advise welcomed. Thank you! 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## bug (May 23, 2012)

Christ centred preaching - Bryan Chapel is a good place to start. 

Usually people think they have to say more in conclusion then the actually do! Less is often more in my experience. I often finish with a short pray - only a sentence or so, asking the Lord to help us apply what we have heard. Sometimes I finish with a question for people to think on after the event - alternatively i let the word of God have the last word, i might close by simply repeating the text I was preaching.


----------



## LeeD (May 23, 2012)

Amazon.com: The Art of Prophesying with The Calling of the Ministry (Puritan Paperbacks) (9780851516899): William Perkins, Sinclair B. Ferguson: Books


----------



## J. Dean (May 23, 2012)

bug said:


> Christ centred preaching - Bryan Chapel is a good place to start.
> 
> Usually people think they have to say more in conclusion then the actually do! Less is often more in my experience.


I really wish more preachers would follow this. Not that a long sermon in and of itself is necessarily bad, but extra length just for the sake of extra length hurts the message more than helps it.


----------

